# Tales of an Ugly 29 **Now with photos**



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

About a month ago i decided i wanted a fish tank again. so i went all over town looking for a 15 or 20 starter kit, i ended up at some [censored][censored][censored][censored] hole saltwater store, where the guy offered me a used 29gal (30'x12'x18 1/2')with every thing but sand and fish. so began my journey.


my first purchase was a Rangeri sword, a Gold Gourami(no name yet), a dwarf Blue gourami(no name yet), and a Blue ram (rufio).

a week later i bought a couple red lava rocks (super exciting right?) and a water sprite(Yeah! i'm really rocking now)

over the next few weeks i bought more plants that have no idea what they are called, and more fish.

i so far have bought 3 flower shrimp. two suicided out of the tank because i was over feeding flake food and brought my nitrates up waaaay to high. so no i have one, who is currently lost in my tank somewhere.

i have become a shrimp addict and after mass genocide on my first batch of cherry shrimp( i turned off one of my pumps, for a few hours because i have two rated each rated for up 20 gal) and as it turns out shrimp like to crawl inside things. so when i turned on my pump again shrimp soup filled my tank. it was sad. so i bought more. currently i have about 15 cherry shrimp, one bamboo flower shrimp, a few ghost shrimp, and i jst picked up 4 blackcherry shrimp last night.

i noticed rufio looked a little lonely so i got another blue ram (tink). i also got a 3 neon zebra danios(the three stooges) and two dwarf Cichlids (blue and yellows).


then i began feed frozen foods, spirilina brine shrimp and bloodworms. it turns out that these foods make gold gouramis go all aggressive on your ass. he ran that tank, my dwarf blue started bleeding color and never left a tiny corner unless he was being chased. everyonemostly hid from the gold. so back to the store he went. i traded him for some plants, waaay less aggressive.


i have photos of my tank in my profile, they are already a little outdated cus my tank changes once or twice a week. i get bored.
Aquatic Delight is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

currently i have one of my Rams in a quarantine tank, 

My female ram has been in the tank longer than my male. after i took the Gold Gourami back to fish store and replaced him with plants a shrimp my male Ram started bulling my female. I borrowed a 10gal tank form a buddy and put thebully in for a couple days, then i'm going to re-introduce, and pray it works. 

is a 29 gal to small for 2 german blue rams?

(i'm assuming my female is the ram with the red/pink belly and the male has blue belly, i think i have it correct)


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

Females typically have pink bellies and 29 gallons should be fine for a pair.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

females also have a shorter dorsal fin(i think thats the name for the top fin that runs along their spin) right?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

So an Update to the tank. 

I have none of the original cast of fish, my ram, my dwarf gourami both died, and my Gold Gourami was sent back to my LFS because he became super aggressive.

currently the tank contains 
3 bamboo shrimp(one is massive you should see him here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/171662-pet-bamboo-shrimp.html)
2 or 3 amanos
a couple RCS
1 Blackberry shrimp
1 vampire shrimp that I haven't seen since i put him in the tank,
1 apistogramma borelli
2 penguin tetras
3 neon zaebra danos
4 red eye Koi Swords
1 albino cory cat
1 leopard cory cat
1 Green aeneus cory
1 reticulated Hillstream loach
1 Zebra Nerite Snail


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks lol, it looks nothing like that now, i was wondering through my photo bucket to see if i had any newer photos, and sadly i don't. so when i get home i'll take a few to put up.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

well the tank has changed again lol. i lost a bamboo shrimp, i forgot to include my male GBR on the original list, he is gone too(as of yesterday), i sent him back to the fish store because he started to bully my female Apisto. and i forgot to list my 2 rummy nose tetras. i also bought blue pearl shrimp for my shrimp tank so half of the RCS went into this tank and the other half went into my Peacock grudeon tank.


currently the tank contains 
2 bamboo shrimp(one is massive you should see him here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sh...oo-shrimp.html)
2 amanos
8 RCS(or so)
1 Blackberry shrimp
1 vampire shrimp that I haven't seen since i put him in the tank,
2 apistogramma borelli (1 male 1 female)
2 penguin tetras
3 neon zaebra danos
4 red eye Koi Swords
1 albino cory cat
1 leopard cory cat
1 Green aeneus cory
1 reticulated Hillstream loach
1 Zebra Nerite Snail
2 rummy nose tetras

this photo is the most current one i have, and in a week or so there will be a new piece of wood in the tank (in my cabomba forest) as soon as i get all the tannins out.












here is my peacock grudeon tank if your curious


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

*a New Chapter*

So i was lucky enough to win a wonder RAOK from wasserpest, that included bolbitis. you can see it here .

anyways so there was on thing i wanted to try to before the plants came in. so i did it. and for two days i liked it. you see i have begun to really enjoy hillstream loachs and i have upped my tank number from 1 to 5 in the past couple weeks. so i have been trying to create something that works for both my hillstreams and my Apistogramma borellies.









my package came in yesterday, so i spent the day tearing down the tank and putting in the new plants.









it took me about 5 hours to do it, i had to stop a few times and feed myself, and take care of my cats, but here it is now.










i'm not sure how much i like the set up, but i am open to suggestions. i switched from running one dual t5no light with 18 watt bulbs. i am thinking that i will need a second set-up of similar lights on it. but i'm not sure if that will be to much light.

i took out the kohaku koi swordtails they had become to food aggressive and i was worried the other fish were suffering, they are going to a friend with space in a 55gal. I moved my cory juli and my new panda cory to my shrimp tank to help clean it up.

anyway the actual fish counts are as follows

4 Apistogramma borellies (3 female 1 male)
5 Reticulated Hillsteam Loachs
3 neon zebra danos
2 Penguin Tetras
2 Rummy Nose Tetras
2 Corys (1 aneus 1 Albino)
8 full grown RCS (a few juvies unsure how many)
1 Ghost Shrimp
2 Bamboo Flower Shrimp
1 Blackberry Shrimp
1 Vampire Shrimp
1 Zebra Nerite Snail.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Will, it looks very nice! Now just sit back and let it grow awhile.


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

i wanna see a close up of that loach!!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks great! Just let it clear up a bit and grow in and You might have to change your title! :biggrin:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks very good now, definitely let it grow in before changing things.


----------



## ~~~ (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice tank :icon_wink
If I were to offer anything I would say get rid of a few of your schooling fish, and up the numbers. I have seen much changes. Here is a related thread- http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/showthread.php?t=88725
probably have a lot less stress & problems if you have less variety, more fish.
Otherwise, nice.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Don't change things?!?!?! oh man! but i have already been planning changes lol. really the biggest thing i want to do is get more smooth river rock to extend that "river bed". and i planning on doing CO2 here just as soon as i have some money for a tank and air stone. 

i would love to get rid of the neon danos but i can't catch the damn things. same deal with the penguin tetras, cant catch em. i'd love to up my hillstreams to 6 or 8 and maybe another apisto, but idk if i can put another male apisto in there and thats what i'd want no more females if i can help it.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

so i changed things, just a little, I spread out some plants, and moved some rocks and wood around 



























this is my sweetheart i bought her because she only had one dorsal and i felt bad for her. but you wouldn't even know she was missing it. she swims like a champ









someone had asked for close-ups of my reticulated hillstream loach so here they are


















and of course the fish count update. i lost two of my apistos

2 Apistogramma borellies (2 female 0 male)
5 Reticulated Hillsteam Loachs
3 neon zebra danos
2 Penguin Tetras
2 Rummy Nose Tetras
2 Corys (1 aneus 1 Albino)
unknown #of full grown RCS (a few juvies unsure how many)
1 Ghost Shrimp
3 Bamboo Flower Shrimp
1 Blackberry Shrimp
1 Vampire Shrimp
1 Zebra Nerite Snail.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Did a few changes. i collected a few smooth rocks from a local river, and moved my wooded crypt lutea from my 10g back into this tank. all of my fish seem to love this set up, so i think i'm gonna have to leave it like this. i started dosing ferts a few weeks ago, and things are really taking off!


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

This tank is looking great. I love looking back at how things change over time.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

dindin said:


> This tank is looking great. I love looking back at how things change over time.


thanks , i do too, thats why i started this journal so could look back and see how far the tank has come, and also how my taste for set-ups has changed.


i did a rescape on it last night. when the light comes on i'll post some new photos.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Aquatic Delight said:


> i switched from running one dual t5no light with 18 watt bulbs.


Switched to what?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Hilde said:


> Switched to what?



idk thats what i'm running on all my tanks except one my 10g and my 30t


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

So the other day i lost my last Apisto Borelli. i wish i could say i was surprised, but i hadn't seen her in almost a week, until this past saturday when i saw her, and she didn't look good. in the two mins it took me to bring her food, she had gone back into hiding.

I had been looking to add a few new fish to the tank, but had been holding off in hopes of finding a male apisto borelli locally. 









(i lost the cord to my camera to sadly this is from my phone for once. which as you can see sucks for tank photos. 8megapixel camera cant take a decent tank photo, who knew?)


and of course the vastly different and overstocked stock list


2 Golden Wonder Killi (one male one female)
2 German Blue Rams (I i think 1 male and 1 female)
5 Reticulated Hillsteam Loachs
6 Corys (1 aneus, 1 Albino, 1 Juli, 3 pandas
2 Penguin Tetras
2 Rummy Nose Tetras
unknown #of full grown RCS
3 Bamboo Flower Shrimp
1 Vampire Shrimp
1 Zebra Nerite Snail


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope your apisto does better. I wonder if its just shy or if its a water parameter thing (ph perhaps?) I think the latest pics of your tank are looking a lot better than your initial ones, keep up the good work!


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

fusiongt said:


> I hope your apisto does better. I wonder if its just shy or if its a water parameter thing (ph perhaps?) I think the latest pics of your tank are looking a lot better than your initial ones, keep up the good work!



i don't have the apisto anymore. she died :-/ honestly i think she got lonely. 

oh and thank you, i don't plan on changing this setup for quit some time, i'm very happy with it.


----------



## hydrosparky (May 1, 2012)

What is the temperature in the tank? I have rams and I was thinking to get some tiger hillstream loaches, but both are very different. Rams love warm slow water, while tigers love cold fast water. Where did you get those tigers? Have they spawned for you?


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Love those loaches, the tank is growing up nicely


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

hydrosparky said:


> What is the temperature in the tank? I have rams and I was thinking to get some tiger hillstream loaches, but both are very different. Rams love warm slow water, while tigers love cold fast water. Where did you get those tigers? Have they spawned for you?


my temp is currently around 75, it fluctuates with my apt temp, so it varies from 73 to about 78 through out the day. 

the high flow hits the glass and comes down onto my river rocks and then gets broken up by my line of wood behind it. so i am able to get away with high flow for my loaches, and filter feeders, and low flow in in the back area from my rams. 

to aid the rams while feeding i usually turn down the flow.

they were listed at the store as reticulated hillstream loaches, not tiger hillstream loaches, idk if those are different varieties. they have not spawned for me, but im not really trying to get them to spawn.



BDoss1985 said:


> Love those loaches, the tank is growing up nicely



thank you. this is first arrangement I've done where i look at it and think "i can't imagine another way to set it up"


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

You'll change it lol, get to looking at new plants in the sale threads and bam rescape time!


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

BDoss1985 said:


> You'll change it lol, get to looking at new plants in the sale threads and bam rescape time!



haha i have 30g tall cray tank that i'm currently attempting to make panted. we will see how long that lasts, but so far i've been able to keep pennywort in it for almost two weeks. yesterday i went and bought giant hygro kompacts with very thick stems to see if they will last 

then i have my 10g CPO tank that needs a proper scape. its been my i don't want this plant or rock, but i can't bring myself to just kill. 

then there is my 20gl peacock gudgeon tank that i've had an outbreak of staghorn, that i am debating tearing out all of my plants and rescaping the whole thing 


so no i don't see myself re-scaping that 29 anytime soon. :-D


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Its been a awhile since i updated this, and i have a lot of things to add to the story.

first i bought a LED light for the tank, Marineland Double Bright 30". I bought some chain and Hooks to hang from the ceiling, and spraypainted the chain a dark brown to help it blend in.









then a few weeks later my canister filter came in. i made a huge mistake with this, i forgot that it was going to have to cycle in the canister. I woke up and i found out the hard way i made a big mistake. i lost all of my hillstream loaches, both of my amanos, and prolly some RCS.

excited for the oppertunity to get a few new fish i went down to a LFS where they had just gotten in a new shipment. one of which was double red aggazzis, they were super young, me and one of the employees spent about 30 mins staring at fish trying to figure out a male female pair. and luckly we ended up picking out a pair . i then decided that i was going to do this right instead of just throwing stuff together and seeing what happened. so i pulled the Penguin tetras and gave them to my LFS, i ordered 6 more Rummy Nose tetras to get a school going.










(i don't really like the front left rock pile thats my third attempt at making it something i am happy with...idk)


at some point i lost the male killi, i'm thinking he jumped ship. i moved the female to my Cray tank, and she seem pretty happy there. i also added a few more panda corys

2 Double Red agassizi
2 German Blue Rams (I i think 1 male and 1 female)
9 Corys (1 aneus, 1 Albino, 1 Juli, 6 pandas)
8 Rummy Nose Tetras
unknown #of full grown RCS
3 Bamboo Flower Shrimp
1 Vampire Shrimp
2 Zebra Nerite Snail


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i also wanted to throw a photo of my gudgeon/rcs tank into this thread.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i also wanted to throw a photo of my gudgeon/rcs tank into this thread.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry about the loaches. I've been debating on getting one since my lfs started carrying them.
Can you post a pic of your vampire shrimp?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

wow nice tanks


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Chaoslord said:


> Sorry about the loaches. I've been debating on getting one since my lfs started carrying them.
> Can you post a pic of your vampire shrimp?






















Plant keeper said:


> wow nice tanks


thanks man, i put a lot of time into them.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

So looking at the thread i haven't updated in awhile. 

my stocking has leveled out. 

i currently have 

8 Rummy Nose Tetras
2 Double Red Aggazzis
1 Reticulated Hillstream Loach
5 Panda Cory
1 Albino Cory
1 Green Aneus Cory
1 Juli Cory
3 Bamboo shrimp
1 Vampire shrimp
unknown RCS, and wild type RCS.

I had some serious problem with my Canister filter. it wasn't producing anyflow, and what i learned is that the motor housing was not sealed properly, and it was allowing air into the housing and stopping the syphon effect. i lucked out and a local LFS had torn down a large salt water tank that just so happened to have two canister filters on it, the Filstar XP-m (the canister I was having issues with) and a XP-L (up to 175g) for CHEAP!!!!!!!!! so i snatched those up. and swapped motor housings and everything is fine. all of the fish really love the high current and swim in it all day long!

























































he got stuck and i had to free him!


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

petco had their $1 per gallon sale so i picked up a 40breeder, and i am slowly going to piece this tank together and then transfer this tank to the 40, and i can do more with the scape and give my corys more space, and hopefully get the school of hillstreams i have been wanting since i started!


----------



## infamouz23 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice tank. When looking at your cory stuck in front of thise rocks, it reminded of a cory I had that decided to get itself stuck in one of my cholla logs. :icon_eek:



Aquatic Delight said:


> So looking at the thread i haven't updated in awhile.
> 
> my stocking has leveled out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

How on earth did he do that


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

So i am currently house sitting for my parents on the other side of town, which gave me the opportunity to visit a couple LFS that i don't normally get to visit. At one of them they had listed "HillStream loach" but nothing more. after much debate with myself (mostly if i wanted to make the 45min drive back to my apt) i decided to purchase two, after watching the poor guy try to catch two i decided it was amusing and i wanted a third (thats not mean is it?). so i got home and put them in the tank. and started my photo hunting to find out just what kind i had. after seeing another 10 or so hillsteam loachs that i now want to add to my collection i found them they are called Gastromyzon stellatus. mine are very young and not even close to full grown. but man are they cute. i can't wait for them to get comfortable in their new digs.
(this is just an onl-line photo i found i will post photos of mine when i am home again.)

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/photos/g/gastromyzon_stellatus_26.JPG/image_medium


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice How do u keep the sand so clean? and is that pool filter sand?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i have an army of cory cats(8), and shrimp that are constantly rummaging through the sand. i also have i high flow, i'm filtering with a filstar xp-m which is rated for up to a 75g tank.

sadly no, its not pool filter sand, i paid out the ass for the aquarium sand at petcomart, not knowing at the time that i could use a cheaper sand :-/


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

After buying the "hillstream loaches" also often labeled boreno suckers, i quickly fell in love with them. they are far more friendly than the Reticulated Hillstream loaches, don't get me wrong, the reticulateds are still my favorite, but the Borenos are great. the are slightly more active and friendly. 

(oh as a side note i started part time at a LFS) so after seeing the BHL's happy in a small group and feeling bad for my RHL, i happened see that our supplier had RHL's on their order list so i ordered two more to get my group back up to three  if you remember i lost nearly my whole group of RHL's while i was having canister filter problems. 

after getting the RHL's (and two scarlet badis for my RCS/Gudgeon tank) i realized that i have too many bottom dwellers in the tank, 5 panda cories, and 3 other typesof cories, plus 3 bamboo shrimp and one vampire shrimp in a 29g was too much in my eyes. so i pulled the 5 panda cories and put them in my Killifish breeding tank, where they seem SOOOOOO much happier. i have debated pulling the 3 other cories from this 29g and putting them with the pandas, but idk.

OH! i almost forgot the Petsmart buy my Apt has female double reds ($9.89 a piece ouch!) so i bought two more to give my male a hairem. they all seem happier now.

then a couple weeks later i was at another LFS who always has RHLs, with the intent to buy a few more RHLs. but they no longer have them, they did have BHLs so bought two more. then while looking around more i saw they had one lonely Bamboo shrimp, so i bought him aswell. an as a special bonus they had more gardneri killi's so i bought 4 females, 3 for the one in my 29g that the pandas are now in, and one for the baby i raised . this was a very expensive trip to the LFS.

so the tank numbers have changed drastically....lol....i should stop going to LFSs

8 Rummy Nose Tetras
4 Double Red Aggazzis ( 1Male 3Females)
3 Reticulated Hillstream Loach
5 Boreno Hillstream Loach
1 Albino Cory
1 Green Aneus Cory
1 Juli Cory
4 Bamboo shrimp
1 Vampire shrimp
unknown RCS, and wild type RCS.

and i did a minor rescape.....










and a close up of my bamboo shrimp feeding

(click on the photo to view a video)

and here is a video of my "hybrid" Killifish a cross between Striped panchax and Gardneri 
http://youtu.be/TMToZCHUHRg


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Aquatic Delight said:


> 4 Double Red Aggazzis ( 1Male 3Females)
> 3 Reticulated Hillstream Loach
> 5 Boreno Hillstream Loach
> Grudgeon.


I want to see more pictures of these fish. I don't like to look at shrimp. They look a bit like roaches to me.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

My mom feels the same way about my shrimp. they look gross to her. good think i don't live at home lol!











































also if you click on the bamboo shrimp feeding video, it will take you to my photo bucket where you can view all of my photos i have uploaded.

then if you would like to see some videos of my various fish go to my killifish video and click on my name (TrustSkinnyChefs) and you can see my youtube channel with all of my uploaded videos. or click here


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

this is the boreno Sucker...or Hillstream loach


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice journal Will. I like all your pictures and videos. 

However, I still think you need a Picasso Trigger :icon_eek:


----------



## ClairemontTropical (Mar 23, 2013)

Hilde said:


> I want to see more pictures of these fish. I don't like to look at shrimp. They look a bit like roaches to me.


LOL In what way does a shrimp look like a roach?


----------



## bobc4d (Sep 16, 2012)

Aquatic Delight said:


> Its been a awhile since i updated this, and i have a lot of things to add to the story.
> 
> first i bought a LED light for the tank, Marineland Double Bright 30". I bought some chain and Hooks to hang from the ceiling, and spraypainted the chain a dark brown to help it blend in.


I like you journal and tank set up. How much light do you get? do you have a cover for the tank, if not how do you keep the fish from jumping out?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

chrislewistx said:


> Nice journal Will. I like all your pictures and videos.
> 
> However, I still think you need a Picasso Trigger :icon_eek:


hahaha don't you wish 



ClairemontTropical said:


> LOL In what way does a shrimp look like a roach?


been wondering that myself....




bobc4d said:


> I like you journal and tank set up. How much light do you get? do you have a cover for the tank, if not how do you keep the fish from jumping out?


thank you very much. i get around 35-40 par at the substrate, and i run the lights from 10am until i go to bed, somewhere around midnight or 1am. Honestly i only have a cover on two of my 5 tanks, and the only reason i have covers on them is because it is the only way i can mount the lights. 

in this tank i don't really have any fish to worry about jumping out although a couple days ago i did find one of my reticulateds on the ground....may have been cat induced. but even my killifish tank i run topless. i do try to keep the water level lower, but i don't always.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

ClairemontTropical said:


> LOL In what way does a shrimp look like a roach?


It's their antennas moving in front of their face that makes me think of roaches.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

so i went to a landscape and soil place on the other side of town that i had forgotten existed, and the people there were actually friendly. i told them what i was doing and they got a funny look on their face. It seems they don't get many crazy aquarium types looking for a smooth none limstone rock to make a river bed out of. anyway i found a rock that i like and think will work well, its labeled cherokee gray. i'm going to do a little research and see if i can find the same rock that they would use in their natural enviroment, but if i can't find that i'll go with the cherokee grey. 









So the landscape and soil place also had cards to a couple people who cut rock for a living. one of the companies is called artistic concrete and masonery or something like that. they said i should call him first. so i did, turns out he is a older guy in his mid 50's, seems nice enough and dedicated to what he does. so i told him what i was wanting to do, and he paused for a second and goes "I love it, when can we meet?" needless to say i'm pretty excited.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

quick update. the art guy fell through and i gave up on him. he kept pushing me back, so i'm done with him. I've got a co-worker at the catering company i work for who is an artist, who said he is willing to do it. He has the rock and is slowly working on chiseling it up for us.

i've been having a problem with the powerhead i have in the tank. it keeps falling off the glass and blowing sand all over the tank. i came the other day and for the 3rd time it had fallen.


----------



## EngineChauffer (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice tanks. I have been thinking about getting one of those vampire shrimp myself as well as the hillstream loach. I think they are neat. Loving the updates keep them up!


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

its a little tricky keeping the two together. Hillstreams like cold water, it allows more oxygen in the water, which is a requirement for healthy hillstreams. but the vampires like warmer water. keeping the two in the same tank puts the hillstreams at the higher end of their temp range, and the vampires at the low end of their temp range. but they both do enjoy the high flow. and its fun to watch the hilstreams skate across a rock that my vampire or bamboos are feeding on.


on another note i lost two bamboo shrimp the other day. :-( well not in the same day but within a few days of each other. its very sad. but i think it was due to age. my largest bamboo died first, and then my second largest. both i had for over a year and were two of the largest i have seen in stores.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=171662&highlight=
(that bamboo)

i'm not gonna re-stock until i get the 40b up and running. theres really no point to it. my 29 is overstocked on the bottom as it is, and since the passing of the two bamboos the hillstreams have been even active around the tank.

i don't see that i have linked to the 40b journal so here is a link.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=287810&highlight=

if you have missed it. i am in the process of building a tank for the hillstream loachs, that is unlike anything i have seen done by any of the river tank guys. and this entire tank is being moved into the 40b. the 29 will be torn down, and maybe i will make a salt tank out of it to help me sell better at the fish store i work at.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i have a sad update for this tank. 

a couple weeks ago i lost my oldest two bamboo shrimp, and i haven't seen either of my vampire shrimp since. i'm gonna do a little rescape and see what i can find today.

any way updated stock list.
8 Rummy Nose Tetras
4 Double Red Aggazzis ( 1Male 3Females)
3 Reticulated Hillstream Loach
3 Boreno Hillstream Loach
1 Albino Cory
1 Green Aneus Cory
1 Juli Cory
2 Bamboo shrimp
2 Vampire shrimp
unknown RCS, and wild type RCS.

i also lost a couple of my loaches. i don't plan to replace them until i move everyone into the new tank.


This will be old news to anyone following the other tank journal i have going, but today i plumbed the second canister in to the tank to start cycling it. i put the new one in before the old one, in the hopes that the old canister will help to protect the tank from some of the cycling that will go on by eating the ammonia and nitrite before it hits the tank.



P.S. i can't wait for this tank to get moved over to the 40B, then i only have to update one journal :bounce:


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

heres the latest re-scape. i was just screwing around, i'm not really happy or unhappy with it, its just something different. i have seen more of the femal agazzis,.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

An example of golden ratio in scaping used in rah-bop's 29G tank Gallon Forest Scape. More info here


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you hilde, i will be reading this stuff tonight


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Aquatic Delight said:


> thank you hilde, i will be reading this stuff tonight


I noticed u kept the same substrate through out what kind of sand is that?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

newbieplanter said:


> I noticed u kept the same substrate through out what kind of sand is that?


its aqua terra white sand....cost me a pretty penny, but its my favorite of all my substrates.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

So ive noticed with the current scape, the male agassizi doesn't chase the females away when they come out to swim around. i'm not sure whats so different about this scape that he is doing that but i like it, the females are fun to watch swim around in the current.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

yesterday i spent a little time working on the 40b that everyone is getting transferred into. 

i have given up on my buddy with the rock, and am just going to make something work. i have a bunch of large flat rocks i am going piece together and make a large flat area. also gonna stop by a couple granite stores and see what they might be able to do for me....


and my light came in the other day!!!! i love it, its a Current LED+. i ordered my sand yesterday, so as soon as it comes in i can throw it in, put the rocks in, lay my PVC and start moving fish!!!!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Aquatic Delight said:


> i have given up on my buddy with the rock, and am just going to make something work.
> http://s1271.photobucket.com/user/FutureChef/media/IMAG1669_zpsb8721cac.jpg.html


Check out Fishbreath's DIY mountains for inspiration.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks hilde! that tank is amazing....i don't think i have the paitence for something like that, but damn that is amazing.


here is the rock i picked up yesterday. 

i'm gonna put a little crate under it to get up above the substrate a little, so the sand doesn't blow around the tank all day.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

well its a sad. this tank is no more. she is finally torn and moved into my 40b like i had been planning for ages. 



please follow the tank over here now


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Quite excited as i have been actively keeping tanks for two years now  

also i miss this tank.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Do you still have the 40 up and running?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

sure do! its in my sig. i'm breaking it down tomorrow (and all of my other tanks) to move myself to florida.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Aquatic Delight said:


> sure do! its in my sig. i'm breaking it down tomorrow (and all of my other tanks) to move myself to florida.


Selling anything?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

not really, i mean i should probably get rid of some plants to make space for all the new stuff i'll be buying here.


----------

